# March 2008 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . Wigg

yazzie..........
avo_addict......
Wigg.............
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
nosaj02............
mikey burr............
awsmith4...........
Conch Republican&#8230;&#8230;.....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
JE3146........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Addiction

Gratz Wigg, assuming I get your addy today this will ship Monday.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Congrats Wigg!:bl


----------



## jloutlaw

Congratulations! I will get a package out this week.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Wigg,

Please send me your addy and I will get a little somethin' somethin' in the mail this week.

MCS


----------



## Tuxguy

Congrats Wigg, now PM me your addy so I can get your winnings out


----------



## nosaj02

Cheers botl! PM me your addy as well so I get some sticks out to you


----------



## Conch Republican

Congrats Wigg!!!!!!


----------



## awsmith4

*:blCongratulations Wigg*:bl


----------



## gvarsity

Congrats Wigg!!


----------



## JE3146

Congrats Wigg!


Didn't even realize I had been added to the list :r


----------



## yazzie

Congrats Wigg. The Karma Gods are rewarding you for your stellar work in the NST Trade thread :tu


----------



## Wigg

Holy CRAP!!!!!!!!! I just remembered to check this this morning, and I just about :BS my pants
PM SENT TO ALL... thanks!!!!!!

yazzie..........acknowledged
avo_addict......
Wigg.............
Tuxguy....acknowledged
jloutlaw.....acknowledged
Addiction.....acknowledged
nosaj02.acknowledged
mikey burr............
awsmith4...acknowledged
Conch Republican&#8230;acknowledged
Major Captain Silly...acknowledged
gvarsity..acknowledged
JE3146..acknowledged
SMcGregor...........


----------



## mikey burr

Wigg said:


> Holy CRAP!!!!!!!!! I just remembered to check this this morning, and I just about :BS my pants
> PM SENT TO ALL... thanks!!!!!!
> 
> yazzie..........acknowledged
> avo_addict......
> Wigg.............
> Tuxguy....acknowledged
> jloutlaw.....acknowledged
> Addiction.....acknowledged
> nosaj02.acknowledged
> mikey burr............
> awsmith4...acknowledged
> Conch Republican&#8230;acknowledged
> Major Captain Silly...acknowledged
> gvarsity..acknowledged
> JE3146..acknowledged
> SMcGregor...........


 congrats wigg!!!


----------



## avo_addict

Congrats, Wigg. I will send the smokes sometime this week.


----------



## SMcGregor

Congrats on the Win! I'll get mine out soon! Hopefully today or tomorrow!:tu


----------



## pnoon

Less than 3 days and all of Pool #4 are present and accounted for. Way to go! :tu


----------



## Wigg

Man you guys are fast, bet thats not the first time you've heard that.  THANKS!

yazzie.......... acknowledged
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... acknowledged
jloutlaw..... acknowledged
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. acknowledged
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .acknowledged
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146.. acknowledged
SMcGregor..........acknowledged


----------



## nosaj02

Sticks will go out tomorrow!


----------



## nosaj02

Package on the way brother!!!
DC# 0480 5401 4370 2106 9305


----------



## Wigg

nosaj02 said:


> Package on the way brother!!!
> DC# 0480 5401 4370 2106 9305


 Thanks brother,

yazzie.......... acknowledged
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... acknowledged
jloutlaw..... acknowledged
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. DC# 0480 5401 4370 2106 9305
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .acknowledged
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146.. acknowledged
SMcGregor..........acknowledged


----------



## JE3146

On the way!

I couldn't tell if the 3rd stick I put in was a 'choice' stick or not.. so I threw in 2 more :tu Hope you understand :r

DC# 0103 8555 7493 5328 0330


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... acknowledged
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... acknowledged
jloutlaw..... acknowledged
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. DC# 0480 5401 4370 2106 9305
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .acknowledged
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 DC# 0103 8555 749353280330
SMcGregor..........acknowledged


----------



## SMcGregor

On the way as of this morning.. 

0308-0070-0001-9683-2308

Congrats again!


----------



## Tuxguy

Out today 0307 1790 0005 2244 6136


----------



## jloutlaw

Package maled. DC 2085947009036370


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... acknowledged
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... 0307 1790 0005 2244 6136 
jloutlaw..... 2085947009036370 
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .acknowledged
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 DC# 0103 8555 749353280330
SMcGregor..........0308-0070-0001-9683-2308


----------



## awsmith4

Package on its way

DC# 0103 8555 7494 8212 0118


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... acknowledged
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .*DC# 0103 8555 7494 8212 0118* 
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## yazzie

Incoming Wednesday Wigg, DC # 0103 8555 7493 7867 0604 :tu


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... DC # 0103 8555 7493 7867 0604 avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .*DC# 0103 8555 7494 8212 0118* 
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... DC # 0103 8555 7493 7867 0604 
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .acknowledged
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## mikey burr

Wigg said:


> yazzie.......... DC # 0103 8555 7493 7867 0604
> avo_addict...... acknowledged
> Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
> Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
> jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
> Addiction..... acknowledged
> nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
> mikey burr...... .acknowledged
> awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
> Conch Republican acknowledged
> Major Captain Silly.acknowledged
> gvarsity.. acknowledged
> JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
> *SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


 dc# 0103 8555 7493 4932 5359
congrats again!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

0103 8555 7494 6496 3191

MCS


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .dc# 0103 8555 7493 4932 5359
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.0103 8555 7494 6496 3191
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican acknowledged
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. acknowledged
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## gvarsity

0103 8555 7494 6060 0823 

Sorry they are so late. Enjoy.


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. 0103 8555 7494 6060 0823 
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Addiction

Wigg said:


> yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
> avo_addict...... acknowledged
> Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
> Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
> jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
> Addiction..... acknowledged
> nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
> mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
> awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
> Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
> Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
> gvarsity.. 0103 8555 7494 6060 0823
> JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
> *SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


Wigg,

Your package came back, can you resend me your address and a Fedex will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... acknowledged
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. *Great sticks, thanks brother!*
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## avo_addict

Mark, sorry for the delay. Coming your way on Monday: 0103 8555 7493 8874 1820


----------



## Wigg

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... 0103 8555 7493 8874 1820 
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... acknowledged
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. *Great sticks, thanks brother!*
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Addiction

Wiggs second package went into the FedX drop box this morning (the first was returned because I sent it to the wrong address). However I left the slip at home so I will post it this evening. And I think the package makes up for it.


----------



## Wigg

Hey guys IM out on business, but show the following...

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... Thanks for the smokes brother... wife says they arrived!!
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction..... Sentnosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. *Great sticks, thanks brother!*
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Addiction

Wigg et al,

Ok I dropped this package of on Thursday at our fedex office. Because my secretary marked it as temperture sensitive they couldnt ship it until today. Who f'ing knew that box on the form even made a difference????

Of course they called my office Friday and left voice mail but I was out of office all day.

Anywho Johanna is out today I'll be in my office around 12 and I will to down and get the tracking number. If this is not delivered tomorrow by 10 heads are gonna roll.

To with especially and to everyone else, I apologize for turning this into a complete flustercuck, and I swear this will never happen again. If its any consolation I sent 10 sticks, all at least a year old and 2 at least 5 years old. I think you'll be quite delighted with the contents.



Wigg said:


> Hey guys IM out on business, but show the following...
> 
> yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
> avo_addict...... Thanks for the smokes brother... wife says they arrived!!
> Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
> Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
> jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
> Addiction..... Sentnosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
> mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
> awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
> Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
> Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
> gvarsity.. *Great sticks, thanks brother!*
> JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
> *SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------



## Addiction

OK first let me apologize for some of the grammer in the previous post, stupid iPhone and its auto corrections!!!

Second your airbill number is 8610-1163-5333-0215 and it will be at your house at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Wigg

Dude... dont sweat it... I am on business, (relocating, moving to cali) anyway. Your post had me :r. I must say... I can't wait to smoke em though, being on the road I go through quite a few smokies... smoked 3 on the golf course today, one of my business partner asked, "just how many of those do you have", I say, "with me?" No worries brother!

mark



Addiction said:


> Wigg et al,
> 
> Ok I dropped this package of on Thursday at our fedex office. Because my secretary marked it as temperture sensitive they couldnt ship it until today. Who f'ing knew that box on the form even made a difference????
> 
> Of course they called my office Friday and left voice mail but I was out of office all day.
> 
> Anywho Johanna is out today I'll be in my office around 12 and I will to down and get the tracking number. If this is not delivered tomorrow by 10 heads are gonna roll.
> 
> To with especially and to everyone else, I apologize for turning this into a complete flustercuck, and I swear this will never happen again. If its any consolation I sent 10 sticks, all at least a year old and 2 at least 5 years old. I think you'll be quite delighted with the contents.


----------



## Wigg

This list is DONE... thanks everyone.

yazzie.......... *dude, that was above and beyond! thanks*
avo_addict...... *Thanks for the smokes brother*, very nice!
Wigg............. :BSLUCKY BASTARD :BS
Tuxguy.... *Got em, great selection, thanks!*
jloutlaw..... *thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Addiction.....* Damn nice selection, thanks brother!*
nosaj02. *Received!! Very nice brother, thanks!*
mikey burr...... .*Thanks for the great smokes brother*
awsmith4.. .*Thanks brother... nice selection!*
Conch Republican *Thanks for the great smokes brother!*
Major Captain Silly.*Thanks man! and thanks for the lighter as well*
gvarsity.. *Great sticks, thanks brother!*
JE3146 ...*great selection, thanks man
*SMcGregor..........*great smokes, thanks brother*


----------

